# Steam Cleaners



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now that Bella is almost 100% house broken I want to clean my carpet. As I researched this I noticed that you can buy a small steam cleaner for about the same amount as renting one. Does anyone have a steam cleaner? 

I am looking at these:

Bissell QuickSteamer PowerBrush 









Hoover F5914-900 SteamVac with Clean Surge









Any suggestions???


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I have that second one and I love it!!!
Not sure it is the exact model, but looks and sounds like it! Mine has the attachments to do furniture, stairs etc. I bought it at Sears onsale. It was def. a wise purchase...even though it was more than I thought I wanted to pay. 
Before that I had a cheaper Dirt Devil. It tore up very quickly. It had no bells and whistles...just plain. It was only 60.00...and that is about what I got out of it!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

this is the one we have and couldnt live without it, its great, easy to use and it really cleans, well worth the investment


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

Santa just brought me the Bissell self propelled pro heat deep cleaner-I've been steaming everything in sight.





















I like it because it does bare floors, too!


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jan 5 2005, 04:46 PM
> *this is the one we have and couldnt live without it, its great, easy to use and it really cleans, well worth the investment
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27878*


[/QUOTE]

Thanks Joe! I saw that one in a magazine but didn't find it online. 
It is a little more than I want to spend but I could save for a few more weeks!


Tlunn--I wonder if you have the same one as Joe?

Nicolle


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

This is mine...Hoover Steamvac.
I think it is the exact same as the second picture. I checked the model numbers and they are a little different...but the product descriptions that I found sound the exact same. Anyway, I love mine!!! Sears also gives great extended warranties. I think it is good anyway. That is where we buy almost all our appliances!!!
(I know...you all are probably shocked I buy somewhere else except Walmart!







)


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Are these steam cleaners easy to clean?... I mean does the dirty water that you suck in get completely out of it? I had bought the Little Mean Green Machine (or something like that). It is a very small cleaner but it gets dirty after use and I can't seem to find a way to easily clean it... right now it is sitting abandoned in my garage. lol


----------



## maltx3 (Dec 23, 2004)

I am also looking for a steam cleaner, I'll check Sears, I'm hoping they have both so I can see them at the same time and decide.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltx3_@Jan 5 2005, 08:24 PM
> *I am also looking for a steam cleaner, I'll check Sears, I'm hoping they have both so I can see them at the same time and decide.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27897*


[/QUOTE]

Love the photos of your babies in your sig..... they're so cute!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jan 5 2005, 08:12 PM
> *Are these steam cleaners easy to clean?... I mean does the dirty water that you suck in get completely out of it? I had bought the Little Mean Green Machine (or something like that). It is a very small cleaner but it gets dirty after use and I can't seem to find a way to easily clean it... right now it is sitting abandoned in my garage. lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27896*


[/QUOTE]


My dirty water tank removes and you can rinse it out easily...it is large, so I use the tub...but I don't have any problems with it. I had to clean the clear plastic part that sucks stuff up b/c it got ALOT of pet hair and fuzz in it and looked REALLY gross...but I just had to loosen two screws and it came right off...swiped and wiped all that stuff off and ...presto...all clean again. Tightened the screws back up and we were back in business!
Does your little machine have a removable tank? It would have to wouldn't it?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nicolle916_@Jan 5 2005, 02:13 PM
> *Now that Bella is almost 100% house broken I want to clean my carpet.  As I researched this I noticed that you can buy a small steam cleaner for about the same amount as renting one.  Does anyone have a steam cleaner?
> 
> I am looking at these:
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Check Bed Bath and Beyond...they carry a pretty good selection of carpet cleaners and if you have a coupon you can get 20% off. If you don't just ask the customer service desk to be placed on their list. They may even give you a coupon right then. Also, if you don't have a coupon, but get one later you can bring in your recipt and they will credit the difference...no matter how long ago the purchase. Also, don't throw away expired coupons, they'll honor those too. And they also take them from competitors like Linnen & Things. IHTH.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

We have that one "Bissell self propelled pro heat deep cleaner" It 's good we just lent it to our friends. We did the whole house with it.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

My husband (Santa) bought mine at Kohls, but they sell quite a few models at Walmart. (And the cleaning liquids too)
I LOVE changing the tank water-just seeing that muck that came out of my house gives me the warm fuzzies.

If you want opinions on the different models-go to E-pinions. People comment on their purchases-(It's actually addicting-I can read that stuff for days)
You can also look for the comments at Amazon.com-brutally honest-those people!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Jan 6 2005, 06:36 AM
> *My husband (Santa) bought mine at Kohls, but they sell quite a few models at Walmart. (And the cleaning liquids too)
> I LOVE changing the tank water-just seeing that muck that came out of my house gives me the warm fuzzies.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]









I like to read the e-pinions too!!!!









As far as seeing the stuff in the tank giving you warm fuzzies







....I thought that was hilarious!!!!







It actually disgusts me that we are living in that filth!  Part of the problem is that we have carpet JUST as you walk in our front door...so usually the area right around the door (traffic area) picks up LOTS of dirt that we can't see.







So gross!!!! I have found that a quality vaccum and the steam cleaning once a month helps GREATLY with the cat hair!!!








Anyway...I thought it was funny that YOU enjoyed emptying the tank...and I hated it!!! Ha ha...I guess at least if it has yuck in it, you know the steamer is doing its job!!!!

PS: Kohls is another one of my favorite stores. My grandmother swears they have the best prices on small appliances...but not warranties like Sears and other places give.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

My parents have had a hoover carpet cleaner for at least 5 years (probably longer). It is the best investment they have made. That thing has been to Chicago, Cedar Rapids, Davenport, Kansas City, etc. Everyone barrows it. In fact my aunt just took it to KC last week. 

They clean a lot better then the ones your rent. It gets out almost all of the water. We usually clean the carpets at night before bed and then turn some fans on. By morning the carpets are dry. 

We also by the big jugs of cleaning solution that are sold by the rental cleaning equiptment (red jugs). Works great. Try the spray for high traffic areas. It works great. We haven't had much luck with pet solutions though.

Oh, look for ones that have individual brushes that spin, not the kind with a roller like a regular vacuum. This type cleans A LOT better.


----------



## RAZMO (Dec 23, 2004)

We also have a Hoover Steam Vac that we got at Kohl's last year and we love it easy to use easy to empty and it does a great job. If you watch the ads that they run somtimes you get a great deal, we got ours at half price. But you have to be there when they open. Good luck with your search.
BETTY


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you everyone! I will check out e-pinions. I didn't even think to look at Kohl's. I'm totally addicted to target so I have just been looking there but I'll go anywhere for a good deal.

I'm going to go looking this weekend and I'll report back if there are any killer sales!

Nicolle


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Jan 5 2005, 10:47 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dirty water tank removes and you can rinse it out easily...it is large, so I use the tub...but I don't have any problems with it. I had to clean the clear plastic part that sucks stuff up b/c it got ALOT of pet hair and fuzz in it and looked REALLY gross...but I just had to loosen two screws and it came right off...swiped and wiped all that stuff off and ...presto...all clean again. Tightened the screws back up and we were back in business!
Does your little machine have a removable tank? It would have to wouldn't it?








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27932
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, the tank comes out to empty but I think there is dirty water somewhere up in the machine. It has been ages since I used it, I just remember that it was awkward to clean. I'd probably be better off with a full size one anyway, because I have to sit on the floor to use it!!







It is just for very small areas.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just got a Hoover Floor Mate for my tiled kitchen, bath and laundry areas. I know this isn't directly on topic, but I love this thing. It works much the same way for tiled floors that the Hoover steam vac does for carpets. It has these rotating scrub brushes that really do get the dirt up out of the textured tiles. I have ceramic with a tumbled marble border in my kitchen. I also like the fact that the clean water does not mix with the dirty water. I use very hot tap water in it and the Lysol cleaner that is specially made for this unit. I always thought my floors were clean until I used this. I do vacuum the floors first with my Kirby, although you could use the floormate for this too. I figured it would save on the filter life of the floormate if I used the regular vacuum (which has ultra filtration). It washes the floors and then sucks up the water so that the floors dry in one or two minutes. I got mine at Bed Bath and Beyond with a 20% off coupon so it came to $127 total.


----------



## Lainie (Nov 22, 2004)

I have both, the Floormate and the Bissell proheated steam cleaner .... I got them at Kohls .... I had had the Bissell green machine (loved it since it was small, got it for $40 at BJs and decided to get a bigger machine). I think the steam cleaner goes for about $250 retail, but I paid something like $165 at Kohl's about a year or so ago. I love it! I didn't have a Kohl's card, applied for one, and got an added 15% off, in additional to the sale price. I have a large area rug in my living room, that takes 10-15 minutes to really clean; I was spending an hour with the simple green machine doing the same rug .... definitely recommend Bissell products. As for the Floormate, I'm lazy and don't use it as much as I though I would. I decide to hire a cleaning woman next week to come once or twice a month. With a toddler and two Maltese in the house, and a full-time job (single mom) who has time to clean? Not me, that's for sure. 

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------

